# earthquake mini tiller junk!!!!!!



## Subieman406

so i am normally in the chainsaw post. i work as a small engine tech and ive seen about 5 earthquake chainsaws with this viper engine on them just destroy them selves after only and hour of use or so. and now i got people bringing me these mini tillers that are about the same as the chainsaws just junk. i dont like to talk bad about these things. but after what ive seen come thru my shop and after trying to deal with the parts company for them. i will tell everyone to stay away and with good people at this company. but they cant find there own engine parts all they can give you is all the parts around the engine. but i am looking for a piston and cylinder in almost 20 of these units and the company dosent know how to find me the parts. i gave them the engine engraved numbers and the model numbers and the serial numbers and they still cant find me replacement engine parts for these tillers. what every you do dont buy


----------



## olyman

Subieman406 said:


> so i am normally in the chainsaw post i work as a small engine tech and ive seen about 5 earthquake chainsaws with this viper engine on then just destroy them selves after only and hour of use or so and now i got people bringing me these mini tillers that are about the same as the chainsaws just junk i dont like to talk bad about these things but after what ive seen come thru my shop and after trying to deal with the parts company for them i will tell everyone to stay away and with good people at this company but they cant find there own engine parts all they can give you is all the parts around the engine but i am looking for a piston and cylinder in almost 20 of these units and the company dosent know how to find me the parts after i gave them the engine engraved numbers and the model numbers and the serial numbers they still cant find me replacement engine parts for these tillers or saws what every you do dont buy


 subie,,put some, periods, or commas in there,,as it makes it hard to read..


----------



## Subieman406

roger that . 
frustrated at this company with china viper engines .


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Buy a mantis,stihl,echo


----------



## Subieman406

no doubt anything would be better then these tillers I have 20 units all bought and returned within a few days and all are scored cylinders and piston looks like lean seizer to me and these engines are not fixable due to the fact you cant order engine parts you have to order a hole new engine and the company will not pay warranty on the unit said there was wrong fuel mix and I know a few of these units have the pre mix gas in them the fuel is spot on at 50-1 so they can tell me bad gas and yet they will not warranty them or send me engine parts the people at the company are nice but unwilling to warranty out all these units I will never stock them again on my floor 
watch out people


----------



## tbow388

olyman said:


> subie,,put some, periods, or commas in there,,as it makes it hard to read..


Funny!


----------



## tbow388

I used to buy some of that cheap stuff. I'm glad I found out about the good tools!!


----------



## olyman

tbow388 said:


> Funny!


----------



## olyman

Subieman406 said:


> no doubt anything would be better then these tillers I have 20 units all bought and returned within a few days and all are scored cylinders and piston looks like lean seizer to me and these engines are not fixable due to the fact you cant order engine parts you have to order a hole new engine and the company will not pay warranty on the unit said there was wrong fuel mix and I know a few of these units have the pre mix gas in them the fuel is spot on at 50-1 so they can tell me bad gas and yet they will not warranty them or send me engine parts the people at the company are nice but unwilling to warranty out all these units I will never stock them again on my floor
> watch out people


----------

